# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Уровень гемоглобина

## Богдан Волынский

Я вот второй месяц подряд сдаю кровь на анализы, обратил внимание, что у меня гемоглобин в марте месяце был 128 а в эту пятницу сдал анализ крови и уровень гемоглобина 125. 
Посмотрел в нете, что норма для мужчины 130-150. 
Это странно, потому, что я питаюсь регулярно, ем много зелени, сейчас сезон клубники, черешен,  все это есть в рационе. Да и молочные продукты ем качественные, покупаю все домашнее. 
А может эти нормы в 130-150 это не догма?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

У вегетарианцев обычно уровень гемаглобина ниже, чем у мясоедов. За норму принимают то, что у мясоедов. У вегетарианцев свои нормы.

----------


## Богдан Волынский

не убедили  :smilies:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> не убедили


Я и не пытался вас убеждать. Просто сообщил общеизвестный факт, что у вегетарианцев гемоглобин ниже из-за другого питания и это НАША норма.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Я вот второй месяц подряд сдаю кровь на анализы, обратил внимание, что у меня гемоглобин в марте месяце был 128 а в эту пятницу сдал анализ крови и уровень гемоглобина 125. 
> Посмотрел в нете, что норма для мужчины 130-150. 
> Это странно, потому, что я питаюсь регулярно, ем много зелени, сейчас сезон клубники, черешен,  все это есть в рационе. Да и молочные продукты ем качественные, покупаю все домашнее. 
> А может эти нормы в 130-150 это не догма?


Хотите верьте, хотите нет, специально позвонил врачу и проконсультировался по вашей проблеме. Вот что она сказала. Для мужчины норма - это 130. Однако она в различные периоды жизни может снижаться (не только у вегетарианцев, но и у тех, кто ест мясо). 128 и 125 - это не страшно. Допускается отклонение от нормы в 10 процентов. Бить тревогу нужно нужно когда гемоглобин будет 120. Сейчас же, если вы хотите поднять гемоглобин до 130, это можно сделать диетой. Гречка, гранатовый сок и яблоки хорошо поднимаю гемоглобин.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

108 у меня,врачиха сказала для вегетарианцев-это крутой показатель(хороший то бишь)

----------


## Чарана-рену даси

Заварить ложку шамбалы кипятком,, дать настояться и пить три раза в день. Сами зерна есть. Гемоглобин поднимает хорошо,,, проверено. на себе. У меня его вообще мало,,,, и когда ела мясо,,, и сейчас... 100-115. по разному..

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Пробовала я эту шамбалу,ровно на 3 дня хватило...Ну весь организьм отвергает.
Вообще,заметила-индийские специи,травы,лекарства-очень резкие ,слишком ядрёные.Я не могу их.

----------


## Богдан Волынский

> Хотите верьте, хотите нет, специально позвонил врачу и проконсультировался по вашей проблеме. Вот что она сказала. Для мужчины норма - это 130. Однако она в различные периоды жизни может снижаться (не только у вегетарианцев, но и у тех, кто ест мясо). 128 и 125 - это не страшно. Допускается отклонение от нормы в 10 процентов. Бить тревогу нужно нужно когда гемоглобин будет 120. Сейчас же, если вы хотите поднять гемоглобин до 130, это можно сделать диетой. Гречка, гранатовый сок и яблоки хорошо поднимаю гемоглобин.


Спасибо, был приятно удивлен, что вы позвонили врачу, спасибо )

----------


## Судама Випра дас

У женщин гемоглобин должен быть не менее 100 г/л, у мужчин хотя 120. Для вегетарианцев это нормально.

----------


## Гуру Бхакти

А у меня 92. Недавние показатели. Обычно - 94-96. Состояние соответствующее.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

А гуляете достаточно?
Пьёте ли  горячее молоко (от настоящей коровы)?
Гречку, грецкие орехи, яблоки едите регулярно?
Пейте сок Гранатовый.

Говорят, якобы очень хорошо помогает, если гречку в кофемолке размолоть и по столовой ложке перед каждой едой есть (или посыпать еду).

И надо Ооочень много гулять–дышать чистым воздухом!!! :smilies:

----------


## Dvija Haridas das

Уровень гемоглобина очень сильно зависит от того, на сколько вы счастливы. Если вы испытываете депрессивное состояние и у вас пониженный гемоглобин, то депрессия не из-за пониженного гемоглобина, а гемоглобин понизился из-за депрессии. Одно другое не исключает. Продукты которые поднимают гемоглобин наиболее эффективными оказывыются свежие овощи и фрукты, орехи. Они же сами по себе несут заряд "я хочу жить", "я счастлив".

----------


## Radha rani

еще лекарства (анальгин например) снижают гемоглобин.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

Ходила пол года назад к врачу гематологу по поводу низкого гемоглобина (было 92). Врач сказала, что всем вегетарианцам рекомендуется периодически принимать железосодержащие препараты, т.к. наши европейские тела из поколения в поколение привыкли получать 95% железа из мяса. И у вегетарианцев из-за низкого гемоглобина постоянный упадок сил и другие проблемы. По назначению пропила 3 месяца "сорбифер дурулес" по 2 таблетки в день, гемоглобин поднялся до 138, сейчас для поддержания уровня рекомендовано принимать препарат 5-7 дней в месяц по 1 таблетке.

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

Не думаю, что европейские тела привыкли получать железо из мяса. Просто в российской медицине, в отличие от западной, до сих пор принято считать, что питание без мяса - неполноценное. 
Ради интереса записывала и считала, что я кушаю в течение месяца. Вышло, что я потребляю железа в 3-4 раза ниже рекомендованной нормы. А гемоглобин 135. Пародокс, получается это не зависит от продуктов так сильно. Гречку почти не ем, яблоки - точно не каждый день, гранаты люблю, но не часто ем. Молоко, может грамм 100 в день. Свежим воздухом тоже не дышу.  :smilies:  Не часто.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Да, здоровое тело получает всё из очень простых продуктов. Но ослабленным телам нужна помощь.( По себе знаю, что при пониженном гемоглобине весь день чувствуешь слабость, упадок сил...)

Приходится стать более строгим и к питанию, и к режиму. Помните, когда врач сказал Шриле Прабхупаде гулять ежедневно, то он не пропускал уже свои утренние прогулки никогда.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Про КУРКУМУ вот тоже вычитала: "...также установлено, что куркума способствует повышению уровня гемоглобина в крови, улучшению кровообращения и профилактике таких недугов, как малокровие"

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Не думаю, что европейские тела привыкли получать железо из мяса. Просто в российской медицине, в отличие от западной, до сих пор принято считать, что питание без мяса - неполноценное. 
> Ради интереса записывала и считала, что я кушаю в течение месяца. Вышло, что я потребляю железа в 3-4 раза ниже рекомендованной нормы. А гемоглобин 135. Пародокс, получается это не зависит от продуктов так сильно. Гречку почти не ем, яблоки - точно не каждый день, гранаты люблю, но не часто ем. Молоко, может грамм 100 в день. Свежим воздухом тоже не дышу.  Не часто.


Набор генов у всех разный. Например, у китайцев генетически не переваривается молоко и молочные продукты, поэтому они не держат коров. У вас может есть предки с востока, поэтому организм берет достаточно железа из других продуктов, вам просто повезло в этом плане.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

А зачем вообще измерять уровень гемоглобина? Или это какая-то обязательная процедура у врачей современных?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Конечно, не обязательно измерять. Это тем надо, кто чувствует себя не здоровым.

----------


## Гуру Бхакти

Дорогие бхакты, спасибо вам за советы. Будем кушать гречку, яблоки, грецкие орехи, пить гранатовый сок. Я тоже часто вспоминаю эту историю о Шриле Прабхупаде, который послушался врачей и стал ежедневно совершать прогулки - буду чаще гулять. Сорбифер дурулес мой организм не принимает, как и молоко, к сожалению.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> А зачем вообще измерять уровень гемоглобина? Или это какая-то обязательная процедура у врачей современных?


Это необходимая процедура перед оперативным вмешательством, иначе при низком гемоглобине могут быть кровопотери не совместимые с жизнью и понадобится переливание донорской крови. При некоторых операциях потеря крови составляет до 2-х литров, а когда гемоглобин высокий, то вместо донорской крови вливают физраствор - воду, одним словом. К сожалению, это был мой случай.

----------


## говинда

Работаю учителем физической культуры.45%учеников страдают анемией.Все мясоеды.
Сам прошел интересную метаморфозу с гемоглобином.Однажды лет 7-8 назад проходил профосмтр анализ крови показал 95g Терапевт поставила диагноз анемия и прописала сорбифер.Ругалась и критиковала вегетарианцев.Сегодня 156g ни каких лекарств не принимаю.Для интереса рассматривал в медкарте анализы прошлых лет когда был мясоедом-115,120,125g.Терапевту нечего сказать против вегетарианства.Сейчас она говорит:"Хорошо вам вегетарианцам,а я не могу без мяса,у меня самой анемия".

----------


## Эдуард7

Харе Кришна !!! Я раньше занимался брейк дансом , каждый день были тренировки по 5 часов ,и в это время анализу у врачей  показали что у меня низкий гемоглабин .Поз же я стал вегетарианцем ,тренировки не бросал протанцевал еще 3 - 4 года ,уровень гемоглабина у меня нормализовался. В итоге как я стал вегетарианцем кровь стала лучше .За последнии 10 лет вегетарианства кровь в норме )) .

----------


## Эдуард7

Однажды один преданный попал в больницу , я не помню всех деталей - но врачи ему говорили что тебе надо есть телятину - печень и так далее как обычно они говорят - он с ними спорить не стал ,а сказал им что спросить у своего Гуру  :Его Святейшества Шри Рохини Сута Прабху .Гуру Махарадж ответил ему не есть не чего мясного что они говорят.А сказал ему есть сушеные груши - сказал что они прекрасно поднимают гемоглабин .Именно какие груши разновидности я уже не помню ,если для кого надо я попробую узнать .Кровь у него быстро востановилалсь  и его выписали из больницы .

----------


## Гандхарва д д

Вот здесь одна тётенька на 11-ой минуте рассказывает про высокий гемоглобин http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMFtG1uiJKk

----------


## Дарья

На всякий случай тоже отмечусь. Я беременна, начало 2-го триместра, сдавала гемоглобин - 121. Я так полагаю, что все в норме. Я рада, что "железа" хватает в Кришна-прасаде!   :biggrin1:

----------


## gauradas

Лучшее аюрведическое лекарство при анемии, вызванной неполноценным питанием, железодефицитной,анемией вызванной хронической кровопотерей, анемии при беременности и в период кормления, а также анемии после перенесенных инфекционных болезней и других кроветворных нарушениях - является RAKTDA (МАХАРИШИ АЮРВЕДА), по 2 табл., 2 раза во время еды.

----------


## Сергей Федорович

Кто-то знает, ЧАВАНПРАШ помогает при анемии? И полезен ли он ВСЕМ людям? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Светлана )

Не бывает, чтобы всем...Всегда бывают противопоказания. У чаванпраша, например, в числе противопоказаний - язва желудка или 12-перстной кишки. Важно советоваться с врачом, чтобы он видел конкретного пациента.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Не бывает, чтобы всем...Всегда бывают противопоказания. У чаванпраша, например, в числе противопоказаний - язва желудка или 12-перстной кишки. Важно советоваться с врачом, чтобы он видел конкретного пациента.


Аюрведа-щастры говорят, что он полезен всем. Язва желудка и 12-типерстной кишки не является противопоказанием к приёму Чьяванапраща, если он приготовлен по классическому рецепту и технологии. В показаниях же не указана анемия - http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=9998

----------


## baladasa

> приготовлен по классическому рецепту и технологии


я правильно понимаю, тот что продается везде в киосках типа дабур, не относиться к чаванпрашу?

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Ну на банке написано Chyavanprash  :smilies:

----------


## Сергей Федорович

> Аюрведа-щастры говорят, что он полезен всем. Язва желудка и 12-типерстной кишки не является противопоказанием к приёму Чьяванапраща, если он приготовлен по классическому рецепту и технологии. В показаниях же не указана анемия - http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=9998


Благодарю Вас. А что Вы можете посоветовать при анемии?

----------


## Светлана )

> Аюрведа-щастры говорят, что он полезен всем. Язва желудка и 12-типерстной кишки не является противопоказанием к приёму Чьяванапраща, если он приготовлен по классическому рецепту и технологии


 А это какой из существующих сейчас? А то в Дабуровском чаванпраше пишут: противопоказания к применению
Индивидуальная непереносимость ингредиентов препарата, хроническое или острое заболевание Желудочно Кишечного Тракта и почек, виды пищеварительных расстройств. В период беременности и при лактации перед применением Чаванпраша стоит проконсультироваться с врачом.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> А то в Дабуровском чаванпраше пишут: противопоказания к применению
> Индивидуальная непереносимость ингредиентов препарата, хроническое или острое заболевание Желудочно Кишечного Тракта и почек, виды пищеварительных расстройств. В период беременности и при лактации перед применением Чаванпраша стоит проконсультироваться с врачом.


Эти противопоказания появились и распространились в период расцвета сетевой компании "Аюрведа Плюс", насколько я помню, они как раз торговали "дабуровским чаванпрашем". В аюрведа-шастрах таких противопоказаний нет. Чьяванапраща, приготовленный правильно, почти не острый и не сильно кислый, с преобладанием сладкого вкуса, он должен быть сильно карамелизированным, тянуться за ложкой длинной нитью, этот признак правильно сваренного Чьяванапраща называется сутра-пака.

Я не использую в своей практике препараты от Dabur.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Благодарю Вас. А что Вы можете посоветовать при анемии?


Это индивидуальный вопрос. Анемия бывает разная. Выбор лекарства зависит, как минимум, от её типа.

----------


## Светлана )

> Эти противопоказания появились и распространились в период расцвета сетевой компании "Аюрведа Плюс", насколько я помню, они как раз торговали "дабуровским чаванпрашем". В аюрведа-шастрах таких противопоказаний нет.


Это понятно, но какой из чаванпрашей, существующих сейчас, считается классическим?

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Вы подразумеваете производителей? Я считаю таковыми, например, Vaidyaratnam, SNA, AVP и некоторых мелких керальских производителей, готовящих его небольшими партиями и не настолько известных, как перечисленные выше.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Вы подразумеваете производителей? Я считаю таковыми, например, Vaidyaratnam, SNA, AVP и некоторых мелких керальских производителей, готовящих его небольшими партиями и не настолько известных, как перечисленные выше.


Спасибо за мнение.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Эти противопоказания появились и распространились в период расцвета сетевой компании "Аюрведа Плюс", насколько я помню, они как раз торговали "дабуровским чаванпрашем". В аюрведа-шастрах таких противопоказаний нет. Чьяванапраща, приготовленный правильно, почти не острый и не сильно кислый, с преобладанием сладкого вкуса, он должен быть сильно карамелизированным, тянуться за ложкой длинной нитью, этот признак правильно сваренного Чьяванапраща называется сутра-пака.
> 
> Я не использую в своей практике препараты от Dabur.


Да, дабуровский Чаванпраш был просто ужасным на вкус, как будто вместо меда туда добавляли сливовый джем. В свое время брал замечательный Чаванпраш ручной работы у одного дядьки на Лой-базаре. Он был сладкий, в нем было гхи.

----------


## Светлана )

Сообщение от Говардхандхари дас

Вы подразумеваете производителей? Я считаю таковыми, например, Vaidyaratnam, SNA, AVP и некоторых мелких керальских производителей, готовящих его небольшими партиями и не настолько известных, как перечисленные выше.

Спасибо!

----------


## Bhishma das

> Пробовала я эту шамбалу,ровно на 3 дня хватило...Ну весь организьм отвергает.
> Вообще,заметила-индийские специи,травы,лекарства-очень резкие ,слишком ядрёные.Я не могу их.


попробуйте запаренную крапивку!  :smilies:

----------


## маришка

Харе Кришна! А у меня гемоглобин улучшился, после того как витамин Б12 прокололи. Но вообще-то все равно низкий,в районе 100.При этом всегда и гречку,и яблоки, и чечевицу,и шпинат,изелень ,всегда любила и употребляю...А вот у одной знакомой матаджи,хронически и тяжело болеющей много лет,сидящей на вредных лекарствах и кушающей практически только пшено, HB  зашкаливает.В прошлом году обращалась к астрологу,так она у меня в карте увидела что HB  низкий должен быть,по карме,так скать,положено. Поэтому,может, у астрологов спросим,что это за предрасположенность такая?

----------


## маришка

Ещё может кто знает,из чего витамины железа синтезируют, не из бычьей крови случайно? У меня например,2- х валентное железо организм не принимает.а это все препараты железа,насколько я знаю,кроме феррум-лек. Вот его иногда принимаю.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Ещё может кто знает,из чего витамины железа синтезируют, не из бычьей крови случайно? У меня например,2- х валентное железо организм не принимает.а это все препараты железа,насколько я знаю,кроме феррум-лек. Вот его иногда принимаю.


https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CF%F0...E5%EB%E5%E7%E0 

http://www.provisor.com.ua/archive/2003/N3/art_07.php

Нужно изучать состав каждого назначенного препарата в отдельности, поскольку там могут встречаться различные белковые носители. Они могут быть невегетарианскими.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А у меня гемоглобин улучшился, после того как витамин Б12 прокололи. Но вообще-то все равно низкий,в районе 100.При этом всегда и гречку,и яблоки, и чечевицу,и шпинат,изелень ,всегда любила и употребляю...


А горячее молоко?!


Может быть, 100 - это нормальный показатель для вегетарианки? Как самочувствие, отслеживаете?

"Признаками развивающегося дефицита железа являются:

 *слабость, повышенная утомляемость;
 *беспокойство, недостаточная концентрация внимания;
 *снижение трудоспособности;
 *психологическая лабильность;
 *головные боли по утрам;
 *пониженный аппетит;
 *повышенная предрасположенность к инфекциям..."

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Беременным женщинам на заметку:_




> Подскажите, пожалуйста, на 31-й неделе показатель гемоглобина 96 г/л...
>  Врач очень беспокоится по этому поводу, выписала мне попить Тотему, а я его не принимаю, как и другие витамины. В дополнение я еще не ем красного мяса, совсем. Ем рыбу, иногда курицу.
>  Как можно поднять этот гемоглобин помимо лекарств?


Молли КАЛИГЕР: Вы читали Мишеля Одена "Кесарево сечение"?

Очень рекомендую, замечательная книга. Там в числе всего прочего написано, что такой гемоглобин как у Вас поднимать вообще не надо.

_Цитата:_ «Во многих странах все беременные женщины регулярно сдают анализ крови на содержание гемоглобина (пигмента, содержащегося в эритроцитах). Широко распространено мнение о том, что это — эффективный способ выявить анемию и дефицит железа. На самом же деле этим анализом недостаток железа определить нельзя, ведь объем крови в течение беременности значительно возрастает, так что концентрация гемоглобина отражает, прежде всего, степень разведения крови вследствие плацентарной активности. Изучая это явление, британские ученые проанализировали данные обследования более 150 тысяч беременных женщин. Это масштабное исследование показало, что наибольший средний вес новорожденного отмечается у тех женщин, которые имели показатели концентрации гемоглобина от 8,5 до 9,5 (85-95 г/л). Более того — если уровень гемоглобина не опускался ниже 10,5 (105 г/л.), то возрастала вероятность недостаточного веса при рождении, преждевременных родов и гестоза (преэклампсии). 

Достойным сожаления следствием рутинно проводимых анализов крови на гемоглобин является тот факт, что во всем мире миллионам беременных женщин напрасно ставят диагноз «анемия» и назначают препараты железа. При этом побочные эффекты от приема железа (запоры, понос, изжога и т.п.) обычно обходят вниманием. 
Также часто забывают о том, что железо ингибирует всасывание цинка, который, как известно, серьезно влияет на рост ребенка. Более того, железо, будучи окислителем, усиливает образование свободных радикалов и даже может увеличивать риск развития гестоза». 

http://naturalbirth.ru/doc.php _" Отвечает акушер-гинеколог "_

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

*Намасте* Есть такая водоросль - "Спирулина". Ее возраст более 500 миллионов лет.
Она является абсолютным чемпионом среди натуральных продуктов по содержанию и составу аминокислот, витаминов, макро- и микроэлементов. Такого скопления ценнейших питательных веществ не имеет ни одно растение на нашей планете, при этом в составе водоросли отсутствуют какие–либо токсичные элементы. 

Вот список полезных компонентов,содержащихся в спирулине:
 - Глютаминовая кислота – важная пища для клеток мозга, способствует улучшению умственных возможностей и снижает степень пристрастия к алкоголю;
 - Аргинин – успешно очищает кровь от вредных токсических веществ, избавляет организм от шлаков, а так же повышает либидо;
 - Инозитол – вещество, необходимое для лечения печени. Он нормализует уровень холестерина в крови, участвует в выведении из организма канцерогенов и излишнего количества женских гормонов;
 - Тиамин – компонент, присутствие которого в рационе полезно при повышенной утомляемости, проблемах с нервной системой, нарушении сердечного ритма, бессоннице, одышке;
 - Тирозин или, как еще его именуют ученые, - «эликсир молодости» - вещество, обладающее антивозрастными свойствами;
 - *!!! Фолиевая кислота – необходима для образования в человеческом теле гемоглобина !!!*
 - Цистин оказывает благоприятное воздействие на работу поджелудочной железы;
 - Фикоцианин – синий пигмент, к которому в современное время проявляет пристальное внимание научное сообщество. Есть основания считать, что это единственный существующий в природе компонент, который способен затормозить рост раковых клеток. Удивительно, но  фикоцианина кроме спирулины ни в одном растении всей земли не было найдено.

P.S. Информация из компетентного источника. Если много времени, можете навести справки  :smilies:  
И нужно больше зелени кушать (конкретно зелёной), там необходимые вещества! 
*Желаю всем, идеального здоровья!* 
Позвольте откланяться.

----------


## Варган

> А горячее молоко?!


Я читал, что молоко надо кушать отдельно от богатых железом продуктов, в разное время, чтобы не препятствовать всасыванию железа, а витамин С, принятый вместе с железосодержащими продуктами или препаратами, улучшает всасывание железа.

----------

